# Publisher-Check: Electronic Arts - Ist der schlechte Ruf von EA gerechtfertigt?



## MattiSandqvist (22. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Publisher-Check: Electronic Arts - Ist der schlechte Ruf von EA gerechtfertigt?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Publisher-Check: Electronic Arts - Ist der schlechte Ruf von EA gerechtfertigt?


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. September 2013)

Ich halte EA nun nicht unbedingt für das schlechteste Unternehmen, weder überhaupt, noch innerhalb der Branche. Tatsächlich halte ich EA für durchaus klug. Zumindest was den wirtschaftlichen Bereich angeht. 
Man kann von DLCs halten, was man will, aber sie verkaufen sich nunmal sehr gut. 
Auch Origins hat nun beinahe jeder, der ein EA-Game spielt, auf der Platte. 
Und, im Gegensatz zu Publishern wie Activision, zeigt EA auch zumindest Mut, ein paar Risiken einzugehen, wie man an Mirror's Edge und dem 2014 erscheinenden 2. Teil sieht. 

Man kann EA sicherlich zumindest keine Dummheit vorwerfen. Und laut Text war das Ziel EAs schon in den Anfangsjahren klar gesetzt: Profitmaximierung. 

Mir machen eigentlich nur zwei Dinge Sorgen: 
Der Weg in Richtung Free2Play und Mikrotransaktionen für Vollpreis-Titel. 

Aber hey...sollte sich dieser Trend fortsetzen, dann hoffe ich entweder einfach, dass ein paar kundenfreundlichere Publisher erhalten bleiben und kaufe mir dort meine Spiele, sofern sie gut sind. Oder ich höre mit dem Zocken auf und treibe mehr Sport.  
Letztendlich ist es ja nunmal nur das: Ein Hobby.


----------



## Monalye (22. September 2013)

Bis zu Dead Space 3 konnte ich erfolgreich verhindern, das mir Origin "ins Haus" kommt, das bleibt aber auch für sehr lange das einzige. Ich weiß noch um die Diskussion damals als Origin raus kam, vieles mag vielleicht übertrieben worden sein, oder im Laufe der Zeit ausgebessert und angepasst, aber seitdem ist EA und Origin für mich unten durch und ein rotes Tuch.

Im Artikel wird vorgeschlagen: "Möglicherweise ist es zuweilen sinnvoller, mit den Füßen abzustimmen und einfach ein Dead Space 3 oder ein Need for Speed: Most Wanted nicht zu erwerben und dem Publisher damit zu zeigen, dass wir mit dem derzeitigen Kurs einer Serie nicht einverstanden sind."
Das klingt ja wirklich nachvollziehbar, echt schön und gut... aber wenn man ein so großer Fan einer bestimmten Reihe ist, wie ich von Dead Space, will ich einfach nicht drauf verzichten müssen, um ein Excempel zu statuieren, da ist mir mein Freizeitspaß dann ehrlich gesagt näher. Andere Spiele hab ich allerdings schon weggelegt, nur weil ich auf der Rückseite "Origin" gelesen habe


----------



## CosmicBlue (22. September 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach haben sie es verdient. da brauch man sich nur SimCity und dessen DLC-Politik ansehen. Nach wie vor voller Bugs, kein Offline-Modus und völlig überteuerte DLCs.


----------



## RoqueNE (22. September 2013)

Es wäre hier vielleicht angebracht darauf hinzuweisen das die es momentan massive Probleme bei Bad Company 2 gibt. Bereits seit 19.09 ist es nicht mehr möglich sich mit Spielernamen die Großbuchstaben enthalten in das Spiel einzuloggen bzw. ist ein erstellen von neuen Accounts aktuell kaum möglich. Nach Aussagen des Customer Supports (und ich kann nur hoffen es war ein Scherz oder Fake) wurden einige BC2 Account Server Offline genommen bzw. rekonfiguriert um Platz für die neuen Battlefield 4 Spieler zu schaffen. Der (mittlerweile 74 Seitige) Beschwerdethread über diese Problem ist hier zu finden: http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-Bad-Company-2/BFBC2-Failed-to-login-soldier/td-p/1531521/highlight/false

Eine offizielle Aussage von EA gibt es dazu bis jetzt nicht.

Alles deutet also darauf hin das hier mit voller Absicht Bad Company 2 Spieler aus dem Spiel ausgesperrt wurden um Geld zu sparen. Währendessen wird BC2 weiterhin verkauft ohne das es momentan möglich ist zu spielen.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (22. September 2013)

Das Thema EA ist nicht so positiv, wie der Artikel es stellenweise darstellt.

Wir Gamer hassen diese Firma nicht ohne Grund. Über die Jahre hat sich EA nämlich einige heftige Schnitzer geleistet. 

*Es gab immer wieder Probleme mit Kopierschutz:*

-Pauschal fallen mir hierzu zwei heftige Beispiele in Form von *Spore* und jetzt *SimCity5* ein. 
-EA weiß wie wenig beliebt diese Maßnahmen sind und ändert doch nichts an der eigenen Politik
-EA stellt jeden Gamer unter Generalverdacht ein Raubkopierer zu sein -> das fördert kein Vertrauen(!)


*Man ist der Publisher, der die meisten Serien "geschrottet" hat:*

-Von heute bis in die 80er hat EA als einziger Publisher einen guten Hit bzw. deren Studios nach den anderen in den Ruin getrieben.
-Die Liste der Studio-Schließungen unter EA ist endlos -> Der Ruf kommt hier nicht von ungefähr


*Kundenunfreundliche / Einheitsbrei:*

-Spieleserien werden bis zum geht nicht mehr ausgeschlachtet und gemolken
-immer teure DLCs, teilweise sogar schon zum Releasetag(!)
-Kunden werden bewusst und dreist belogen, obwohl EA es besser weiß
-EA ist geizig und gierig zugleich
-Onlinepass verhindert Weiterverkauf, Spiele sind zwingend an Accounts/Einmalcodes gebunden
-Unnötige Online-Features und Always-on-DRM für Single-Playerspiele -> Server werden aber nach spätestens 2 Jahren abgeschaltet
-Spiele werden zu früh und über alle Maße verbuggt auf den Markt geworfen -> Patches gibt es selten und das Spiel "gammelt" vor sich hin
....

Ach die Liste ist so lange, das lohnt sich nicht! EA ist nicht umsonst so unbeliebt. Gewinnmaximierung auf Kosten der Kunden geht nicht lange gut. Electronic Arts hat massive finanzielle Probleme und man versucht verzweifelt dem Abwärtstrend entgegen zu wirken. Bisher noch ohne Erfolg!


----------



## Schlechtmacher (22. September 2013)

EA ist immerhin zweimal in Folge zur "Worst Company of America" gewählt worden. Zurecht, meiner Meinung nach. Klar, wenn man lang genug sucht, findet man auch bei EA was Positives, aber unterm strich stünde das Videospiel-Hobby heute besser da, wenn EA schon für fünf Jahren über die Klinge gesprungen wäre...


----------



## simba572 (22. September 2013)

ea? find ich gut


----------



## MisterSmith (22. September 2013)

Klar ist der schlechte Ruf von EA gerechtfertigt, unter keinem anderem Publisher den ich kenne, sind so viele Softwareentwickler pleite gegangen wie unter EA.

Der Ablauf war so ziemlich immer wieder der gleiche, einkaufen, auspressen und dann wegwerfen.
Wenn es in der Softwareindustrie eine "Heuschrecke" gibt, dann ist es EA. 

Oder auch so nette Geschichten, wie das rechtliche Vorgehen gegen Remakes uralter Spiele.
Electronic Arts: Geht gegen Ultima IV-Remakes vor


----------



## Ginkohana (22. September 2013)

Also erstmal danke an den Redakteur, immer wenn ich solche Themen aufkommen sehe in Foren frage ich mich ob die Leute einfach immer ihre Scheuklappen aufsetzen oder die zwei Buchstaben EA einen Schalter im Kopf umlegen der den Denkprozess dahingehend hemmt nur noch diesen einen Publisher zu sehen.

Leider ist das hier in den Kommentaren schon wieder der Fall.
Vorwürfe ohne Begründungen, DLC Politik Gemecker usw.

Auf das erstere gehe ich mittlerweile nicht mehr ein weil es einfach kein Sinn macht.
Aber das zweitere die DLC Politik wie auch im Artikel bereits erwähnt wird ja nicht ausschließlich von EA so betrieben.
Traurig, dass hier wieder eine Begründung auftauchte, dass es gerechtfertigt wäre weil die DLC Politik so ist wie sie ist.
Diese Leute haben entweder keinen Überblick über die aktuelle Situation, sie ignorieren das was schon im Artikel steht oder ihnen ist es schlichtweg wichtiger EA zu bashen als über den Tellerrand zu schauen.

Ich habe mal Ein Beispiel rausgesucht welches mal verdeutlichen soll, dass EA nicht allein zu den "Schlimmen" (wobei dies in Betrachtung der Tatsache, dass es sich um Firmen handelt welche Gewinne erwirtschaften müssen um zu existieren und kommende Spiele nicht mit Luft und Liebe entwickelt werden das falsche Wort ist) gehört.

1. EA mit Mass Effect 3:
- Day One DLC - From the Ashes (Ein DLC exclusiv für Kaufer der N7 Version  und darüber) wurde Aufgrund des Drucks der Community für Alle verfügbar gemacht, dass wiederum Käufer der Standard Version diesen bezahlen müssen ist nur logisch da N7 Käufer diesen bereits in den Mehrkosten bezahlt hatten.
- Neue Waffen DLCs und ein neues Skinpack für die Begleiter:
Die Waffen sind nicht nötig, ganz im Gegenteil, sie machen das Spielen auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden so einfach, dass man sich teilweise vorkommt als wäre man auf Normal.
- Drei Story DLCs:
Diese Story DLCs sind insich abgeschlossene Geschichten und haben nur wenig bis Garkeine Auswirkungen auf die Mainstory. Gut, sie kosten teilweise um die 15€ haben jedoch jeweils eine Spielzeit von rund 1,5h, sind voll vertont und spielen in Gebieten welche erst gecodet werden mussten.

2. THQ (jaja blabla die gibts nicht mehr, es GAB sie aber!) Saints Row 3
- Day one DLC der Cheats freischaltet, DLC der eine Waffe freischaltet und den Season Pass mit 2 Fahrzeugen und einem Outfit als exklusiven Bonus.
- Neue WaffenDLCs und Outfits: Es gibt für dieses Spiel 4 Outfit DLCs, 2 Fahrzeug Outfit DLCs, 1 Begleiter DLC und 4 DLCs die Waffen+Outfit+Fahrzeuge hinein bringen.
-  Story DLCs: 3 wobei diese je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad jeweils um die 30 Minuten bis 1h an Playtime aufweisen und teilweise in bestehenden Gebieten spielen.
Klar sie sind im Season Pass enthalten, dieser kostete aber auch mal eben zu Release 20 Euro.

3. Ubisoft mit Assassins Creed 3
Durch die ganzen verschiedenen Verkaufsversionen ist man schlichtweg beim Vorbestellen nicht in der Lage gewesen jeden DLC zu erhalten was allein Day One DLCs anbetrifft, dann wird im Nachhinein eine Digital Deluxe Edition mit allen DLCs veröffentlicht, ein Season Pass angekündigt und der Kunde im Dunkeln gelassen was überhaupt in diesem Season Pass enthalten ist. (Nein die Erklärung 1 großes Storypack, ein MultiplayerDLC und ein weiteres großes Story DLC Pack ist keine ausreichende Erklärung)
Diesen Season Pass verkloppen wir dann nochmal für schlappe 30 Flocken.
Am Ende stellt sich heraus, dass alle DLCs die in der Digital Deluxe Edition enthalten waren nun als "großes DLC Pack 1" im Season Pass enthalten sind.
Der geneigte Serienfan und Verfollständigungsfetischist hat also:
1x vorbestellt (Join or Die oder CE) 60 bis 100
1x Digital Deluxe gekauft 60
1x Season Pass bestellt 30

Anhand dieser Beispiele, wer treibt es mit DLCs hier wirklich zu weit?

Und nochmal zum Ende: DLCs sind keine Erfindung von EA und sie treiben es ganz genau so weit wie alle anderen Publisher es auch tun.




MisterSmith schrieb:


> Klar ist der schlechte Ruf von EA gerechtfertigt, unter keinem anderem Publisher den ich kenne, sind so viele Softwareentwickler pleite gegangen wie unter EA.
> 
> Der Ablauf war so ziemlich immer wieder der gleiche, einkaufen, auspressen und dann wegwerfen.
> Wenn es in der Softwareindustrie eine "Heuschrecke" gibt, dann ist es EA.
> ...


 
typische Antwort von jemandem der nicht verstehen kann oder will.

Die Schließungen waren aus witrschaftlicher Sicht nötig, Geldvernichtung kann sich kein Unternehmen leisten.
Bei dem zweiten Beispiel musste ich erstmal 5 Minuten lachen bis ich mich eingekriegt habe.
Wenn ich die Vermakrtungsrechte und die allgemeinen Besitzrechte habe, dann lass ich es doch liebend gerne zu, dass jemand einfach mal so sich darüber hinweg setzt und MEINE Spiele einfach so remaked und auf den Markt schmeißt....jaja...Bienen und Regenbögen.


----------



## KlixOnTroollin (22. September 2013)

TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> -EA stellt jeden Gamer unter Generalverdacht ein Raubkopierer zu sein -> das fördert kein Vertrauen(!)


 Auf welcher Basis baust du diese Behauptung auf? Berufst du dich hierbei auf den Vorfall bzgl. der Spionage von Origin? 





TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> *Kundenunfreundliche / Einheitsbrei:*
> 
> -Spieleserien werden bis zum geht nicht mehr ausgeschlachtet und gemolken


 Dies ist leider allgemeine Praxis in dieser Branche. Siehe Activision mit der Call-of-Duty-Reihe. Dies liegt grundlegend daran, dass es ein großes Risiko ist neue Marken auf den Markt zu bringen. Also kann man dies nicht einfach EA ankreiden. Man sollte seinen Horizont diesbezüglich bisschen ausweiten. Abgesehen hiervon erzielt CoD jedes Jahr Rekordumsätze. Das sollte einen wundern. Mich wundert es jedoch nicht. Das RTL-Nachmittagsprogramm wird ja auch nicht abgesetzt, weil es mehrere Tausend Leute gerne sehen.


TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> -immer teure DLCs, teilweise sogar schon zum Releasetag(!)


 Nicht nur EA macht gebraucht von DLCs. Gutes Beispiel für schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis von DLCs sind die DLCs von Activision für Call-of-Duty. Jeder klagt über DLCs, aber alleine der DLC für CoD erwirtschaften einen Gewinn, den sich kein wirtschaftliches Unternehmen entgehen lassen möchte. Ändert euer Kaufverhalten einfach mal.


TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> -EA ist geizig und gierig zugleich


 Den schwarzen Peter einem einzigen Unternehmen zu zuschieben ist leicht. Jedoch kann man diese Gruppe um viele weitere Unternehmen erweitern. Es nennt sich Gewinnmaximierung. Jedes Unternehmen verfolgt dieses Ziel.





TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> -Onlinepass verhindert Weiterverkauf, Spiele sind zwingend an Accounts/Einmalcodes gebunden


 Sie sollten sich mal zurücklehnen und mal objektiv Ihre Festplatten anschauen. Ich wette, Sie besitzen solche Ordner mit Namen Steam. Es ist einfach kindisch und unreif über eine Plattform wie Origin zu meckern, wenn man im selben Atemzug Steam nutzt. Es handelt sich bei beiden Plattformen um den selben Dienst. Der Name ist nur unterschiedlich. Es scheint mir daher, dass viele Spieler es nicht mehr realisieren, da Sie Steam quasi schon vollkommen inhaliert haben, dass Steam auch kein Weiterverkauf erlaubt.
Und ein weiterer Punkt zu Origin: Macht euch mal etwa 15 Minuten Gedanken und überlegt, warum EA Origin an den Markt gebracht hat. Ihr werdet schnell zum Fazit kommen, dass es für EA billiger ist diese Plattform zu unterhalten als die Abgaben pro Verkauf an Valve (Steam) zu zahlen.


TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> -Spiele werden zu früh und über alle Maße verbuggt auf den Markt geworfen -> Patches gibt es selten und das Spiel "gammelt" vor sich hin


 Auch hier, erweitere den Horizont und schaue objektiv auf das gesamte Spieleangebot. Nicht nur auf das Portfolio von EA.


TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Ach die Liste ist so lange, das lohnt sich nicht! EA ist nicht umsonst so unbeliebt. Gewinnmaximierung auf Kosten der Kunden geht nicht lange gut. Electronic Arts hat massive finanzielle Probleme und man versucht verzweifelt dem Abwärtstrend entgegen zu wirken. Bisher noch ohne Erfolg!



Ein großer Teil dieser Unbeliebtheit liegt aber auch daran, dass die Masse nicht bereit ist eine Meinung selbst zu bilden und argumentativ zu vertreten. Viel lieber ist es Ihnen, die Meinung vorgekaut auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert zu bekommen.
Sehr gutes Beispiel hierfür: Windows 8. Man nehme 100 negative Meinungsvertreter und ermittele die Anzahl der Leute, die es mindestens eine Woche getestet haben (eine Woche ist für die Eingewöhnung auf ein neues Betriebssystem mindestens nötig). Man stellt immer wieder fest, dass hiervon maximal 5 sich die Mühe gemacht haben, es ausgiebig zu testen. Der Rest schnappt sich die Meinung von anderen auf. Selbst PC-Magazine nutzen die negative Stimmung aus um auf diese Weise massig an Klicks zu generieren. Denn jeder Dahergelaufene meint, er müsse sein Statement abgeben. Meist ohne argumentativen Halt.



Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> EA ist immerhin zweimal in Folge zur "Worst Company of America" gewählt worden. Zurecht, meiner Meinung nach. Klar, wenn man lang genug sucht, findet man auch bei EA was Positives, aber unterm strich stünde das Videospiel-Hobby heute besser da, wenn EA schon für fünf Jahren über die Klinge gesprungen wäre...


 
Zunächst ist die Wahl zur "Worst Company of America" eine Lachnummer. Alleine der erste Absatz der News fasst es gut zusammen. Wie kann es möglich sein, dass ein Publisher von Videospielen schlimmer ist als die Bank of America. Jeder der bei dieser Wahl für EA gestimmt hat, sollte dringend mal aufstehen und die Augen öffnen. Wer danach nicht zum Entschluss kommt, dass EA die Wahl niemals hätte gewinnen dürfen, hat den Schuss nicht mehr gehört und sollte den PC ausschalten und sich einmal Zeit nehmen und über die reale Welt nachdenken. 

Nun komme ich auch zum Schluss, jedoch eines möchte ich noch loswerden:
Die heutige Spielergemeinde ist die schlimmste und unreifste Gemeinde, die ich jemals gesehen habe. Leider spiele ich selbst sehr gerne und muss mich dieser Gemeinde wohl oder übel zuordnen. Ich hoffe persönlich, dass es noch dazu kommt, dass sie sich verändert. Leider ist diese Hoffnung sehr klein und eigentlich nicht existent.


----------



## belakor602 (22. September 2013)

KlixOnTroollin schrieb:


> Ein großer Teil dieser Unbeliebtheit liegt aber auch daran, dass die Masse nicht bereit ist eine Meinung selbst zu bilden und argumentativ zu vertreten. Viel lieber ist es Ihnen, die Meinung vorgekaut auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert zu bekommen.
> Sehr gutes Beispiel hierfür: Windows 8. Man nehme 100 negative Meinungsvertreter und ermittele die Anzahl der Leute, die es mindestens eine Woche getestet haben (eine Woche ist für die Eingewöhnung auf ein neues Betriebssystem mindestens nötig). Man stellt immer wieder fest, dass hiervon maximal 5 sich die Mühe gemacht haben, es ausgiebig zu testen. Der Rest schnappt sich die Meinung von anderen auf. Selbst PC-Magazine nutzen die negative Stimmung aus um auf diese Weise massig an Klicks zu generieren. Denn jeder Dahergelaufene meint, er müsse sein Statement abgeben. Meist ohne argumentativen Halt.


 
Das ist doch absoluter Blödsinn. Von einem Betriebssystem, dass mehrere Vorgänger hat, erwarte ich mir dass die Bedienung intuitiv ist und leicht von Hand geht. Wenn ich aber ein Woche brauche um mich in die Basics einzuarbeiten ist das Betriebssystem Schrott. Und das war nun mal Windows 8, aus Benutzerperspektive reinster Müll, mit einer Oberfläche die auf einem Desktop PC der reinste Horror zu bedienen ist.Ob da die Performance besser oder was weiß ich noch ist komplett egal, wenn man ewig braucht um mal das Betriebssystem kennen zu lernen. Da kam ich besser auf Unix zurecht als ich es zum ersten mal vor mir hatte als auf Windows 8.

Zum Thema ich finde EA nicht so schlimm. Klar hatten die einige blöde Aussagen und Aussetzter, aber wenn man auf die anderen Publisher schaut gibt es ja kaum welche die nicht auch Scheiße gebaut haben. Außer CD Projekt RED kenne ich keinen Publisher die ich wirklich durch und durch positiv sehe. Für mich sind sowieso Indie-Entwickler die Messiah der Spielebranche...


----------



## Astorek (22. September 2013)

In Sachen DLCs gehört EA tatsächlich garnicht mal so zum "schlimmsten" Publisher, aber dennoch zu den "schlimmen". Negativbeispiel bleibt hier eher Ubisoft ("Mal eben zwei Kapitel einer Hauptstory einfach weglassen und als DLC verhökern? Willkommen bei Assassins Creed 2!"). Dennoch ist auch EA kein "braver" Publisher, wenn ich mir die knapp ein Dutzend bestehenden Erweiterungen für sämtliche "Sims"-Teile ansehe...

Richtig mies wirds, wenn DLCs grundlegende Spielmechaniken beheben, sodass man ohne DLC im Hauptspiel aufgrund miesen Spieldesigns Probleme bekommt. Und da ist sich EA nicht zu schade dafür, wie das aktuelle SimCity zeigt: Verkehrsprobleme ohne Ende, außer man kauft sich einen 10€-teuren DLC, der Luftschiffe hinzufügt! Gehts noch? Der Vorgänger SimCity4 ist grafisch zwar nichtmehr auf Augenhöhe mit heutigen Spielen, aber da gibts u.a. größere Städte (die in der SimCity-Neuauflage seit der Open-Beta von Spielern bemängelt wird) und auch Luftschiffe mit dazu - für gerademal 10€... Sorry, nur weil das bei Smartphones Gang und Gäbe ist, muss sowas nicht mit aller Gewalt für den PC umgesetzt werden. Sowas hatten PC-Gamer in den 90ern schon hinter sich (damals wars "In", jede kostenlose Software mit Adware auszustatten, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...).

Was ich EA heftigst anlaste, ist deren Bereitschaft, Vorreiter bei Kopierschutzmechanismen zu sein. Das erste Spiel, was eine Online-Aktivierung erfordert, stammt von EA (Spore). EA hat den Kopierschutz SecuROM salonfähig gemacht, der ein Rootkit auf dem PC installiert und in der Vergangenheit auch öfters für Probleme sorgte: Wer einen alten "Need for Speed"-Teil in der Erstauflage hat, kann es sein, dass es sich unter aktuellen Betriebssystemen (Win7) nicht installieren lässt - nicht, weil das Spiel nicht laufen würde (das tun sie, wie die Pyramiden-Neuveröffentlichungen zeigen), sondern weil der Kopierschutz so restriktiv ist und das behindert. Patches ausgeschlossen für so alte Schinken... (ich erninnere nur an Blizzard, die ihren mittlerweile 17 Jahre alten Klassiker "Warcraft 2" immernoch supporten - das dort integrierte Battle.net ist immernoch verfügbar...)

EA ist bekannt dafür, Multiplayerserver von Spielen abzuschalten, kurze Zeit nachdem der Nachfolger released wurde. Im Internet den alten "Need for Speed: Most Wanted"-Teil spielen (Nein, ich meine nicht die Neuauflage von diesem Jahr)? Pech gehabt...

Abermals zum Reihern ist, dass EA ganz groß dabei ist, wenn es darum geht, LAN-Modi für ihre Spiele einfach nicht zu erlauben, auch wenn es sich für das Spiel geradezu anbieten würde. Gut, damit ist EA zwar nicht alleine, Freunde machen sie sich damit aber trotzdem nicht...

Es wird versucht, Einnahmequellen zu generieren in Bereichen, die einfach immersionszerstörend sind. Als jemand, der sich in Spielen gerne auch mal "verlieren" will, ist es einfach nur unterste Schublade, wenn mir in einem RPG ein NPC von einem kaufbaren DLC erzählt (Dragon Age) oder ich für echtes(!) Geld bessere Waffen kaufen kann (Dead Space 3). Ich will gern in Spielwelten eintauchen; die besten Spiele können einen fesseln wie ein gutes Buch. EA sieht in Spielen mittlerweile eher sowas wie Smartphone-Spiele: Tiefgang braucht keiner, einfach mal ein paar Minuten in Hochglanzoptik ("When you press the Button, something Awesome happened!") eintauchen ohne Substanz... Nein Danke, darauf habe ich keine Lust - und leider fördert EA solche Spiele. Gut, zugegeben, das ist vielleicht eher ein persönliches Problem von mir, dass sich die Branche mittlerweile auf andere Zielgruppen fixiert... Trotzdem hat insbesondere EA nicht gerade wenig Einfluss auf diese Entwicklung gehabt...

Da ichs grade ein wenig gestreift habe: Die "Casualisierung" ist auch nicht des Weisheit letzter Schluss von EA. Nach "Most Wanted" (nicht die Neuauflage in diesem Jahr) kam kein guter NFS-Teil mehr, der nicht Features wegstrich. Stattdessen wird jeder neue NFS-Teil leichter als der Vorgänger; die Komplexität geht zurück (Dragon Age vs. Dragon Age 2), das komplexere Rollenspiel tritt zugunsten filmischer Inszenierung zurück (Mass Effect 1 vs. Teil 2 & 3).

Alte Star Trek-Fans bezeichnen EA auch mal als "Borg der Spieleindustrie", eben weil viele namhafte Hersteller aufgekauft und deren Produkte in den Sand gesteckt wurden.

Ich könnte noch mehr schreiben, habe aber ehrlichgesagt grad keine Lust mehr^^...


----------



## Monalye (22. September 2013)

Astorek schrieb:


> ...oder ich für echtes(!) Geld bessere Waffen kaufen kann (Dead Space 3)..



Das stimmt so nicht, die DLC-Waffen sind gut, aber keinesfalls besser als die, die im Spiel erhältlich sind. Obwohl ich zu denen gehörte, die sich eine DLC-Waffe kauften, war meine Primärwaffe immer der Plasmacutter mit Ripper.
Die DLC-Politik zu DS3 (DLC schon am Releasetag) ist ein anderes Thema.

Ansonsten gebe ich dir absolut recht, wenn man das gebündelt so liest, stellt es einem die Haare auf...dabei hast du noch gar nicht das Thema Origin aufgegriffen


----------



## MisterSmith (22. September 2013)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Die Schließungen waren aus witrschaftlicher Sicht nötig, Geldvernichtung kann sich kein Unternehmen leisten.


Viele Schließungen waren überhaupt nur wegen EA nötig:


> In August 1998, Westwood was acquired by Electronic Arts for $122.5 million in cash. At the time, Westwood had 5% to 6% of the PC game market.[1] In response to EA's buyout, many long-time Westwood employees quit and left Westwood Studios. Because of this and EA's newly imposed demands, games being developed by Westwood Studios at the time *were rushed and left unfinished upon their release, namely Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun*.[3]


Westwood Studios - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Bei dem zweiten Beispiel musste ich erstmal 5 Minuten lachen bis ich mich eingekriegt habe.
> Wenn ich die Vermakrtungsrechte und die allgemeinen Besitzrechte habe, dann lass ich es doch liebend gerne zu, dass jemand einfach mal so sich darüber hinweg setzt und MEINE Spiele einfach so remaked und auf den Markt schmeißt....jaja...Bienen und Regenbögen.


War auch lediglich ein Beispiel, EA ging auch gegen sämtliche Fan Projekte die nicht auf den Markt gekommen wären vor. 


> Es passiert nicht oft, dass alte Spiele einen dermaßen großen Kult-Status erlangen, dass sich engagierte Fans zusammentun um eine grafisch auf den neusten Stand gebrachte Version des Titels zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> Häufig platzt der Traum der Fan-Entwickler bereits aus juristischen Gründen. Dies drohte vor neun Jahren gleich zwei Entwicklerteams, die es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hatten, die Spiele Ultima 1 und Bard's Tale neu aufzulegen.
> 
> ...


Spiele-Special: Es war einmal #37 - EA verurteilt Fan-Remakes - GameStar.de


----------



## Werwelpe (22. September 2013)

jammern und meckern ist ja die spezialität in deutschland.  im falle von EA jammern und meckern extrem viele (auch ich, oh ja) kaufen aber dann letztendlich doch wieder die produkte (ich nicht mehr).  insofern wird sich bei einem riesen wie EA sicherlich nichts ändern. 
battlefield 3 war mein letzter EA titel, nicht weil ich das spiel persönlich als absolut kacke empfinde, sondern wegen der hganzen DLC entwicklung die ich bei EA als sehr fragwürdig empfinde. wie gesagt, alles nur meine persönliche meinung... wer es anders sieht, kein problem.

aber wahnsinn...  dafür dass battlefield ja eher immer ein onlinespiel war, ligt die halbwertzeit inzwischen ja auf einer nicht mehr zu verkraftenden schmerzgrenze. nicht nur wird man mit kostenpflichtigen DLC uns spezialpacks zugeschisssen, inzwischen wollen sie ja selbst das hauptspiel am liebsten jährlich durch ein neues ersetzen. mein job ist es nicht computerspiele zu daddeln, also brauche ich auch nicht jedes jahr ein neues battlefield.  herrje, ich wünsche sie hatten BF2 grafisch etwas aufgehübscht, aber das spiel gelassen wie es war. bei BF3 glaubt man ja duch einen bonbonladen zu rennen, alles so bunt und glänzend. 

und wie gesagt, DLC über DLC ....  hat mal wer zusammengerechnet was ein spieler für "sims3" an kohle gelassen hat wenn er sich alle dlc gekauft hat?  haha, das ist doch schon mal echt krank!  und dann läuft die kacke nicht einmal mehr anständig und usergeneriertes zeug das teilweise besser als das originale ist macht nach jedem patchen auch oft genug probleme. 

nein, also ich persönlich kann mich mit EA nicht mehr anfreunden und statt jammern und trotzdem zu kaufen habe ich mich entschlossen EA komplett zu ignorieren. es gibt genügend wirklich gute spiele die nicht aus dem hause EA kommen und von mir wird dieser laden keinen cent mehr sehen. würden das mehr leute machen würde sich meiner meinung nach auch was bei einem publisher tun, denn EA ist es doch wurst wenn die leute jammern....   wie bei allem anderen wird doch immer nur etwas geändert wenn es den leuten, in dem fall der firma ans geld geht. 

aber computerspieler scheinen tatsächlich blind zu sein und weniger zu merken als sie es sich selbst eingestehen. ich würde bei EA auch nichts ändern so lange kunden nur meckern aber trotzdem kaufen.


----------



## deinheld (22. September 2013)

Mir hat damals die Vermarktung von ME3 den Rest gegeben. Monatelang im voraus nahm EA Inhalte aus dem Spiel und verpackte sie in Exklusivdeals. Ich habe nicht den Überblick doch man musste das Spiel wohl zweimal kaufen und zusätzlich eine 300$ Statue um alle Inhalte legal zu erwerben (gefühlt). Nur um ein Spiel komplett spielen zu können. Ohne Dinge die herausgenommen wurden. Und dann kam noch der Dayone DLC.
Ab diesem Punkt war EA für mich entgültig unten durch.
Und davor war noch Dragon Age 2, das vermutlich einem Quartalsbericht zum Opfer viel und schneller rausgebracht werden musste. Obwohl dies natürlich niemand zugeben würde.


----------



## Turican76 (22. September 2013)

Jeder mit Erfahrung weiß,dass EA extrem negativ für die Spielebranche ist.
Sie zerstören Firmen,machen gute Marken zu Nobrain Games und zocke ab was nur geht


----------



## Kerusame (22. September 2013)

ist EA das böse in person, wie es viele andere firmen (exxon, leemanbrothers, nestle,..) sind? vermutlich nicht. ea beutet keine mittellosen aus, klaut nirgends wasser und vernichtet keinen regenwald.

ist EA ein scheissverein (sry) der die gamingbranche zu einem unfertigen einheitsbrei macht? sehr wahrscheinlich, geschichtlich zeichnet es sich doch so ab.

wie gesagt, vergleichsweise ist EA sicherlich ein kleiner fisch, in der gamingbranche haben sie aber wohl nicht umsonst ihren ruf. abgesehen von den diversen aufgezählten punkten, hört man auch immer wieder von (teils ehemaligen) entwickler und mitarbeiter, welche sicher über die personal- und releasepolitik beschweren.

EAs probleme sind die selben die jedes börsenunternehmen hat - man muss einen spagat zwischen kundenzufriedenheit und investorenzufriedenheit schlagen. gerade ersteres hat unter den letzten jahren (DRM/DLC/bugprobleme/...) immens gelitten.
auch muss man sagen, dass die meisten entwicklerstudios unter EA keine ratschläge der spielergemeinde annehmen (können?). wie oft wurde maxis auf die serverprobleme etc. hingewiesen bevor das spiel released wurde? wie lange vor release wurde dice auf den offenen netcode hingewiesen durch den cheats ermöglicht werden? wie oft musste man EA sagen, dass origin probleme bereitet? bevor dann, wenn überhaupt, mal was passiert lässt man sich wiederum gerne zeit.

auch nutzt EA, durchaus bewusst, die naivität von minderjährigen und jugendlichen um im mobilen bereich unmengen an geld zu scheffeln. hier eine kleinigkeit für 30cent, da ein kleines addon für 2€.... und am ende stehen kinder vor einer handyrechnung von 500€+.

klar ist EA damit nicht allein in der branche, aber wohl federführend. und dafür verdienen sie es auch abgestraft zu werden. allerdings, EA wird sich über wahlen wie "americas worst company" keine gedanken machen solange jeder weiter fröhlich bei ihnen einkauft.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (22. September 2013)

KlixOnTroollin schrieb:


> Zunächst ist die Wahl zur "Worst Company of America" eine Lachnummer. Alleine der erste Absatz der News fasst es gut zusammen. Wie kann es möglich sein, dass ein Publisher von Videospielen schlimmer ist als die Bank of America.


 
Es liegt wohl daran, dass man einer Bank aufgrund ihres Geschäftsfeldes ohnehin nichts Gutes zutraut, an ein Unternehmen hingegen, das Unterhaltungsprodukte herstellt, sein Geld also damit verdient, uns glücklich zu machen, doch etwas andere Maßstäbe anlegt.

EA hat seinen schlechten Ruf hart erarbeitet, da sind nicht die ignoranten Spieler dran schuld. Dass Andere genauso schlimm sind, entschuldigt gar nichts, mit dem Argument kann man auch Kinderarbeit und Drogenhandel rechtfertigen


----------



## Panth (22. September 2013)

EA hin oder her, sie verlangen für ihre Spiele echt Summen, bf4 60 euro, wenn man alle maps haben will und 50 euro gold, dafür wird aber auch einiges geboten! Was bioware angeht fand ich jeden euro in mass effect richtig investiert. Ich hatte viel mehr Probleme mit Ubischei**. Zudem ist Blizzard auch nicht mehr der heilige Gral. Seitdem sie fusioniert sind mit Activision kommt immer mehr murks (nicht nur!, sonder nur immer mehr).


----------



## MisterSmith (22. September 2013)

Werwelpe schrieb:


> jammern und meckern ist ja die spezialität in deutschland.  im falle von EA jammern und meckern extrem viele (auch ich, oh ja) kaufen aber dann letztendlich doch wieder die produkte (ich nicht mehr).


Wenn man so kategorisch vorgeht ändert man aber auch nichts. Ich kaufe mir halt einfach grundsätzlich (nicht nur von EA) keine Spiele die unfertig oder mit vielen Bugs erscheinen.

Beispielsweise habe ich mir Dragon Age: Orgins erst in der Ultimate Edition mit allen zusätzlichen Inhalten für ich glaube 30 Euro gekauft und Dragon Age 2 überhaupt nicht.

Wobei DA 2 kein unfertiges Spiel im eigentlichen Sinne ist, sondern einfach nur vieles recycled wurde.


----------



## Turican76 (22. September 2013)

Panth schrieb:


> EA hin oder her, sie verlangen für ihre Spiele echt Summen, bf4 60 euro, wenn man alle maps haben will und 50 euro gold, dafür wird aber auch einiges geboten! .


 
EA bietet in DLC einen Witz. Man bekommt in einem BF,Maps und Waffen die man aus dem Hauptspiel rausreißt und ihr kapiert es nichtmal.
Das Hauptspiel hat lächerliche 8 Maps,in BF4 9 Maps,was eine Frechheit ist.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. September 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der schlechte Ruf von EA absolut berechtigt. 
Das letzte Spiel, das ich mir von ihnen gekauft habe, ist Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Freakless08 (22. September 2013)

Alles hier nur blablaba...

Es ist nicht erst seit Gestern so mit EA, sondern das geht Jahrelang.
Immer heulen die Gamer rum wie böse EA doch ist. Wie schlecht die sind. Wie die die Gamer vergraulen. Was die alles falsch machen....

Aber trotzdem wartet die Menge auf Battlefield 4 und bestellt bereits vor. Trotz Kritik wurde Sim City gekauft wie warme semmeln und auch in Zukunft wird man EA die Spiele aus der Hand reisen.

Ernsthaft !
*Gamer sind echt gestört.*


----------



## Theojin (22. September 2013)

EA Spiele kaufe ich nicht mehr, es gibt anderen Möglichkeiten. Wobei aus dem Portfolio eh nur die allerwenigsten interessant sind. Und wenn ich abwägen müßte zwischen 50€ für EA oder Spiel nicht spielen können, würde ich mich immer für letzteres entscheiden.

Ach ja @den über mir. Hier auf pcgames.de treiben sich ein paar Handvoll Leute rum, die hier Stimmung in die eine oder in die andere Richtung machen. Da draussen gibt es aber noch Millionen Spieler, denen es eben völlig egal ist, wo, wie und wer Spiel X oder Y rausbringt. Die kaufen es sich und zocken es und haben gar kein Interesse an näheren Einblicken.
Und zu deiner Aussage "Gamer sind echt gestört", da scheinst du ja lange über die verallgemeinernde These nachgedacht zu haben .
Ich jedenfalls fühle mich nicht gestört, und ich bin sicher, die meisten hier und draussen in der weiten Welt auch nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2013)

Ich finde die EA-Bashs maslos übertrieben und kindisch. Activision finde ich da z.B. schlimmer


----------



## Apogee1 (22. September 2013)

Wieder auf klickfang, da wird doch "dieses Hassthema bestimmt einige generieren".
Ist mir so Brett wie Latte, was "Nutzer" hier nun wieder in ihren Tiraden ablassen.
Ich bin zufrieden mit Ea Games und werde auch weiterhin ausgewählte Spiele von ihnen kaufen, Bf 4 ist schon lange vorbestellt und sobald es draussen ist, geht mir dieses ganze gebashe hier nur noch am allerwertesten vorbei.
Gut dass es Battlelog gibt, da brauch ich dann HIER nicht nach "Mitspielern" suchen.


----------



## dave1921 (22. September 2013)

KlixOnTroollin schrieb:


> Zunächst ist die Wahl zur "Worst Company of America" eine Lachnummer. Alleine der erste Absatz der News fasst es gut zusammen. Wie kann es möglich sein, dass ein Publisher von Videospielen schlimmer ist als die Bank of America. Jeder der bei dieser Wahl für EA gestimmt hat, sollte dringend mal aufstehen und die Augen öffnen. Wer danach nicht zum Entschluss kommt, dass EA die Wahl niemals hätte gewinnen dürfen, hat den Schuss nicht mehr gehört und sollte den PC ausschalten und sich einmal Zeit nehmen und über die reale Welt nachdenken.
> 
> Nun komme ich auch zum Schluss, jedoch eines möchte ich noch loswerden:
> Die heutige Spielergemeinde ist die schlimmste und unreifste Gemeinde, die ich jemals gesehen habe. Leider spiele ich selbst sehr gerne und muss mich dieser Gemeinde wohl oder übel zuordnen. Ich hoffe persönlich, dass es noch dazu kommt, dass sie sich verändert. Leider ist diese Hoffnung sehr klein und eigentlich nicht existent.


Zur Thema "Worst Company of America": Die Wahl wird von einem Consumer-Blog veranstaltet. Da geht es mehr um das schlimmste Unternehmen in Bezug auf den Umgang mit den Kunden. Und, mal ehrlich, da ist EA alles andere als ein Vorbild. Ich glaube nicht, dass es viele andere Firmen gibt, die die Kunden so belügen wie EA.
Den zweiten Punkt sehe ich ähnlich, zumindest schaut es so aus. Allerdings konnten die Spieler früher sich nicht so einfach Gehör verschaffen - heute kann jeder Vollidiot irgendeinen Müll im Internet von sich geben und ein paar Leute werden ihm Recht geben. Das ist aber nicht nur bei den Spielern so - Bsp. Cyber-Mobbing.

Ich persönlich kaufe schon länger fast nichts mehr von EA - nicht wegen EA, sondern weil mich die Titel nicht interessieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. September 2013)

KlixOnTroollin schrieb:


> Nun komme ich auch zum Schluss, jedoch eines möchte ich noch loswerden:
> Die heutige Spielergemeinde ist die schlimmste und unreifste Gemeinde, die ich jemals gesehen habe. Leider spiele ich selbst sehr gerne und muss mich dieser Gemeinde wohl oder übel zuordnen. Ich hoffe persönlich, dass es noch dazu kommt, dass sie sich verändert. Leider ist diese Hoffnung sehr klein und eigentlich nicht existent.



Konsolenspieler werden gern als "Konsolenkiddies" bezeichnet. Es pauschalisiert ohne Ende und jeder Konsolenspieler ist zu allererst entweder ein anspruchsloser Casual-Spinner oder aber ein 12jähriges CoD-Kind. Aus welcher Richtung kommt das? Aus der PC-Community. Meiner Meinung nach grenzt sowas schon sehr hart an Menschenfeindlichkeit und Faschismus. Am besten alle Konsolen raus werfen, verbrennen und die Entwickler sollen bloß einzig für den PC entwickeln, am besten noch in völliger Perfektion und das für 20 Euro pro Spiel. Das ist der Kern all jener Aussagen (wenn auch etwas überspitzt formuliert). 
Im allgemeinen ist die PC-Community die schlimmste Community in der Branche. Ich habe schon in einigen Foren einige böse Kommentare lesen dürfen und wäre ich Chef einer Entwicklerfirma...ich würde mich vom PC fern halten und lieber für Konsolen entwickeln. 

Die PC-Community ist schlichtweg nur noch ein einziger Kindergarten geworden. Würde ein Entwickler dies als Grund angeben, nur noch für Sony und MS zu entwickeln...Er hätte mein Verständnis. Denn


----------



## belakor602 (22. September 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Am besten alle Konsolen raus werfen, verbrennen und die Entwickler sollen bloß einzig für den PC entwickeln, am besten noch in völliger Perfektion und das für 20 Euro pro Spiel. Das ist der Kern all jener Aussagen (wenn auch etwas überspitzt formuliert).



Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen . Nein aber wirklich, nur für eine Platform entwickeln zu müssen würde hohe Vorteile haben. 1. Gibt es keine nervigen Exclusives mehr, 2. Würde man bei der Entwicklung viel Geld sparen. 3. Könnte man das Spiel für die eine Platform stark optimieren.

Ist aber natürlich nur Wunschdenken, und natürlich müsste die eine Platform offen zu sein, um nicht Freiheiten des Kunden zu stören.


----------



## Enisra (23. September 2013)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich finde die EA-Bashs maslos übertrieben und kindisch. Activision finde ich da z.B. schlimmer


 
Das große Problem ist das viele einfach zu irgendeiner EA-Meldung so mit nem allgm. Flame drauf hauen oder meinen das weil´s ja EA ist man auch immer drauf hauen kann und das auch noch für eine Meinung und Kritik halten

Und auch wenn die DLC-Politik schäbig ist, aber die Capcomschen auf-DVD-DLC sind noch viel schlimmer, wie offensichtlicher ist denn noch etwas rausgeschnitten und das ja laufend


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Was soll an EA denn so böse sein? Activision, Deep Silver und Take 2 sind doch auch kein Haar besser.....Ubisoft hat sich hingegen in letzter Zeit eher wieder gemausert.


----------



## Enisra (23. September 2013)

was ist denn mit Deep Silver? 
Und nja, Ubisoft hat bei Anno und Assis Creed was bewießen das sie etwas vielen anderen vorraus haben: Lernfähigkeit wenn ein Feature Scheiße ankommt und das vorallem schneller als Blizzard, die brauchen nur etwas und dann machen die auch nur die eine hälfte


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Konsolenspieler werden gern als "Konsolenkiddies" bezeichnet. Es pauschalisiert ohne Ende und jeder Konsolenspieler ist zu allererst entweder ein anspruchsloser Casual-Spinner oder aber ein 12jähriges CoD-Kind. Aus welcher Richtung kommt das? Aus der PC-Community. Meiner Meinung nach grenzt sowas schon sehr hart an Menschenfeindlichkeit und Faschismus. Am besten alle Konsolen raus werfen, verbrennen und die Entwickler sollen bloß einzig für den PC entwickeln, am besten noch in völliger Perfektion und das für 20 Euro pro Spiel. Das ist der Kern all jener Aussagen (wenn auch etwas überspitzt formuliert).
> Im allgemeinen ist die PC-Community die schlimmste Community in der Branche. Ich habe schon in einigen Foren einige böse Kommentare lesen dürfen und wäre ich Chef einer Entwicklerfirma...ich würde mich vom PC fern halten und lieber für Konsolen entwickeln.
> 
> Die PC-Community ist schlichtweg nur noch ein einziger Kindergarten geworden. Würde ein Entwickler dies als Grund angeben, nur noch für Sony und MS zu entwickeln...Er hätte mein Verständnis. Denn


 Laber keinen Scheiß....

Ich bin auch viel in Foren unterwegs und von Konsolenspielern kommt genauso viel unreifer Müll wie von PCspielern, das gibt sich gar nichts. Und untereinander pflegen sich diese beiden "Fangruppen" im Internet zu hassen, das geht aber keineswegs nur von den PC Spielern aus, sondern genauso von den Konsolenspieler. Aber Hauptsache mal die bösen PC Spieler beschuldigen, ist klar. Was die PC Community an Arroganz hat, hat die Konsolencommunity an Neid. Denn eines ist ja wohl klar: ein teurer Gaming-PC IST nun mal besser als eine Konsole. Und mit dem sich gegenseitig keine Spiele gönnen, da sind die Konsolenspieler ebenso aktiv wie die PCler. Kuck dir nur mal die ganzen hämischen Beiträge in Foren an, die sich darüber freuen, dass die PC Spieler GTA V nicht zocken können. Manche unterzeichnen sogar Petitionen, dass GTA V nie auf PC veröffentlicht wird. Was soll denn bitte DARAN reif sein?...

Es gibt in jeder Community "reifere" und "unreifere" Personen, das hat mit PC oder nicht PC überhaupt nichts zu tun. Vielleicht solltest du mal die rosarote Brille absetzen und die Welt nicht nur einseitig betrachten....

Und jaja, Menschenfeindlichkeit und Faschismus, lass mal die Kirche im Dorf, ok? Bei so einem Unfug machst du dich doch selbst nur lächerlich...


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. September 2013)

Bei EA liegt es ja oft nicht an den Spielen selbst, sondern an dem drumherum. Spiele werden veröffentlicht, es dauert ewig bis mal ein Patch kommt, der Probleme löst und teilweise wird nach 3 Monaten schon die Unterstützung beendet. Dazu diese DLC, die schon zum Verkaufsstart verkauft werden und stark danach riechen, extra rausgenommen worden zu sein. Kopierschutzwahn a la Sim City.
Dazu ein Kundendienst, der null Ahnung hat, da kann man seine Oma fragen, die weiß mehr.
Den Umgang mit den Firmen kann man da auch noch nennen. Da wird eine kreative Firma gekauft, diese muss bis an ihr Ende das gleiche Spiel verwursten und wird dann einfach dichtgemacht. 
Wie gesagt, die Spiele sind teilweise okay, aber das drumherum, ihre Politik, geht oft ins Asoziale.


----------



## chodo (23. September 2013)

EA tendiert immer wieder zu irrationaler Gier, das ist das Problem. Für jede richtige Entscheidung treffen sie 10 falsche.


----------



## Enisra (23. September 2013)

chodo schrieb:


> EA tendiert immer wieder zu irrationaler Gier, das ist das Problem. Für jede richtige Entscheidung treffen sie 10 falsche.


 
wieso glaube ich, du hast nur die Überschrift und sonst nichts, z.B. den Artikel oder andere Beiträge gelesen?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (23. September 2013)

Was hier wohl die meisten übersehen ist, dass es keineswegs darum geht EA als das Böse hinzustellen. Den meisten "Bashern" hier ging es auch gar nicht darum. Da wurde doch recht vernünftig argumentiert oder haben die Herrschaften ab dem Satz "EA mag ich nicht, weil..." nicht mehr weitergelesen? 

Und ernsthaft Leute, wenn jemand etwas mieses macht und jemand anderes macht etwas ähnliches oder sogar noch schlimmeres, ändert es nichts an der Tatsache das es Mist ist. Ich begreif gerade nicht, wieviele hier EA mehr oder weniger in Schutz nehmen, weil es noch schlimmere Beispiele gibt. 

Leider scheint sich diese Politik auf alle größeren Publisher ausgebreitet zu haben. Schlecht für unser Hobby. EA hat nunmal in den letzten Jahren mal wieder häufiger für schwere Aufregung gesorgt. Da darf so ein Artikel ruhig her.

@LordCrash: Ich bin beides: Konsolero und PCler. Nach Möglichkeit zock ich auf dem PC wegen der Modbarkeit. Aber erwähne in einem PC Forum niemals, dass du eine Konsole besitzt. Da können schon mal die Heugabeln ausgepackt werden


----------



## Datamind (23. September 2013)

Ob der schlechte Ruf von EA gerechtfertigt ist?

Könnt ihr doch selber testen, aber solange wie ihr genau so "abhängig" wie manche Konsumenten seid wird es schwer... Einfach mal Battlefield 4 im Test mit ca. 10-20% weniger in der Wertung bewerten und in Zukunft etwas EA kritischer berichten. Spiele wie Sim City demnächst z.B. mit mangelhaft abstrafen. Wenn EA euch folglich androht keine Testsamples mehr zu schicken, oder euch anders gefügig macht, dann stellt ihr die Frage sicherlich kein zweites mal.


----------



## Dolomedes (23. September 2013)

Fakt ist, dass ich als Endkunde seit Jahren keine EA Spiele mehr Kaufe, aufgrund 

+Origin
+DLC´s
+Preis Politik

Ist der schlechte Ruf gerechtvertigt ? JA mich hat EA als Endkunde "Vergrauelt" Schade um manche Titel, aber soviel Spiele wie es heute gibt  Hat man diese "Arroganz" auch nicht nötigt.

Ich empfehle daher das EA und Actvision gemeinsame Sache machen sollten, deren Produkte kaufe ich nämlich auch nicht mehr.
Mein letzes Gekauftes COD war call of Duty 2....

Ansonsten wünsche ich beiden weiterhin viel Erfolg mit Ihren "Premium" Kunden.
(Ich Spiele Video und Computerspiele seit 1984)


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (23. September 2013)

"Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, spioniert es sich ganz ungeniert."

Kam nicht neulich auch raus, dass die liebe Enn-Ess-Ejh gezielt Firmen "bearbeitet" hat, damit diese Backdoor-Lücken in ihren Programmen lassen? Kombiniert man den 2011er "All your data is belong to us"-Origin Eklat mit den neueren Enthüllungen, wird mir Origin sogar noch suspekter als damals schon. Ich hab mir seit BF3 2011 nur SWTOR von EA gekauft, und auch nur, weil es a) ein gutes MMO ist (IMO) und b) kein Origin benötigt. 

EA muß graviernd was an seiner Kundenfreundlichkeit ändern, dann steigen auch die Absätze wieder ohne dass man Abzocke-Mechaniken nutzen muß. Allerdings hat EA da ein ganzes Stück Arbeit vor sich. 

Funny Side Fact: Battlefield 4 Premium ist bereits im Angebot. EA, oder die Kunst, einem Esel (dem Kunden) ein und das selbe nochmal zu verkaufen, und nochmal und nochmal.


----------



## Mondenkynd (23. September 2013)

Ich weiss von einem bekannten der für EA auf Messen unterwegs ist, das EA sich nicht sonderlich um einen reibungslosen Ablauf bemüht und auch Fehler/Probleme nicht gerade mit Priorität behandelt werden. EA schickt z.B. nicht mal Techniker/Programmierer mit zu den Messen um Fehler direkt zu beheben, was bei anderen Firmen Standart ist. Von daher finde ich das EA selber nicht mehr das ist, was Sie mal waren.


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2013)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Ich weiss von einem bekannten der für EA auf Messen unterwegs ist, das EA sich nicht sonderlich um einen reibungslosen Ablauf bemüht und auch Fehler/Probleme nicht gerade mit Priorität behandelt werden. EA schickt z.B. nicht mal Techniker/Programmierer mit zu den Messen um Fehler direkt zu beheben, was bei anderen Firmen Standart ist. Von daher finde ich das EA selber nicht mehr das ist, was Sie mal waren.


 
der kurzlich verstorbene schwippschwager (rip) der großcousine meines friseurs hat mir genau gegenteiliges berichtet.


----------



## alu355 (23. September 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Konsolenspieler werden gern als "Konsolenkiddies" bezeichnet. Es pauschalisiert ohne Ende und jeder Konsolenspieler ist zu allererst entweder ein anspruchsloser Casual-Spinner oder aber ein 12jähriges CoD-Kind...Meiner Meinung nach grenzt sowas schon sehr hart an Menschenfeindlichkeit und Faschismus.



Menschenfeindlichkeit? Faschismus? Wirklich?
Ich bedanke mich mal ganz artig bei so Vollfluppen wie dir, die für jeden Scheiß diese Begriffe inflationär gebrauchen, um sie auch ja gescheit zu entwerten.
Ganz abgesehen von den Millionen die unter echtem Faschismus leiden mußten, aber die sind ja total unwichtig - diese Volldeppen waren ja alles keine unterdrückten Konsolenspieler (weil es die da ja noch gar nicht gab, gelle) HARHARHAR! Bah.
Dir gehört Konsole + PC abgenommen und nur noch eine Packung Halma in die Hand gedrückt, dann kannste ja vielleicht noch über Folter, unnötige Grausamkeit, Terror etc. jammern.


----------



## alu355 (23. September 2013)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Aber erwähne in einem PC Forum niemals, dass du eine Konsole besitzt. Da können schon mal die Heugabeln ausgepackt werden


Sicherlich.
Die PC-Masterrace kann doch nicht mit der Anwesenheit von so Konsolenplebejern beschmutzt werden.

Andererseits...schon mal das umgekehrte leicht modifiziert ausprobiert? 
Also nicht nur erwähnen, daß man einen PC besitzt (ist was schwierig mit so Foren ohne PC, außer man hat noch ne Tastatur die die meisten nicht für ihre Konsole haben) sondern damit auch spielt?
Da wird für den PC Adel dann auch mal ganz schnell die Guillotine ausgepackt.
Da nimmt sich keine Seite was.


----------



## USA911 (23. September 2013)

Das sich Serien von Spielen auslutschen, wie hier im Beispiel mit Command & Conquer, liegt aber auch stark am Hersteller. Nicht umsonst ist von Bluebyte (Ubisoft) das Spiel "Die Siedler" so erfolgreich. Vorallem zeigt da Bluebyte auch Herz, in dem Sie ableger von dem eigentlichen Spiel erstellen (die Rede ist, wo man ein Bayrisches, Schottisches und ein weiteres Volk spielen kann), wo Sie auch vorher wissen, das die Verkaufszahlen nicht sehr hoch sind. 

Irgendwann wird jede Serie seinen Zenit übersteigen (spätestens dann, wenn junge Spieler die Urspiele gar nicht mehr kennen), wie schnell, das ist erledigt der Entwickler/Publischer!


----------



## Chaz0r (23. September 2013)

Ich finde weder der Artikel noch die meisten Kommentare treffen wirklich, was los ist.

Es wird immer nur auf EA eingehackt und das obwohl, andere Publisher vieles sehr, sehr ähnlich machen. 
Allways On? Hatte Ubi-Soft vorher. DLCs? Hat Ubisoft bei Assassins Creed ganze Missionen regelrecht ausgeschnitten. Marken Ausschlachtung? Call of Duty. 

Ich könnt ewig so weiter machen. Das heißt nicht, dass EA alles supi toll macht, im Gegenteil. Aber andere Publisher machen genau den gleichen Mist. Aber es wird nur auf EA reingehackt. "Day1 DLC bei Saints Row 3? Joa, ist halt schon ein Bisschen blöd, aber nunja" - "Day1 DLC bei Mass Effect 3? OCH DIE BLÖDEN ARSCHL*CHER VON EA WIEDER MIT IHREM ELENDEN DRECKS DLCs". Genau das ist der Tenor, der mir immer wieder auf den Webseiten auffällt.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass EA nicht schlechter ist, als die meisten anderen, großen Publisher auch. Activision Blizzard macht die meisten DLCs einfach zu teuer. Teurer als bei EA. EA hingegen hat ziemlich viele Studios gegen die Wand gefahren. Dafür gibt es durchaus auch kommerziell weniger erfolgreiche Marken wie eben Mirrors Edge, die auf Spielerwunsch doch fortgeführt wird.

Und bei den DLCs kann man keinem Publisher etwas vorwerfen. Das wird allein gemacht, weil die Dinger sich verkaufen. Da soll mir doch mal jemand erzählen, wieso ein Unternehmen, welches Geld erwirtschaften will, diesen Weg nicht gehen sollte. Es gibt keinen Grund. Wenn man dagegen etwas tun will, dann soll man halt eben mal diverse Spiele oder DLCs nicht kaufen. Damit wäre dasProblem gelöst. Und sollte das nicht eintreten, scheint die breite Masse der Spieler DLCs wohl doch zu wollen.

Insgesamt bin ich also der Meinung, dass der Artikel in so weit Recht hat, dass EA nicht so dermaßen der Antichrist ist, wie viele das immer sagen. Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass das alles nicht so tuttifrutti ist, wie das hier dargestellt wird. EA macht meiner Meinung nach nicht alles richtig, definitiv nicht. Aber nicht mehr und nicht weniger als viele andere Publisher auch.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (23. September 2013)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Es wird immer nur auf EA eingehackt und das obwohl, andere Publisher vieles sehr, sehr ähnlich machen.


 
Keine Sorge, ich hacke auf alle ein. Activision, Ubisoft, Valve... alle in einen großen Sack und dann feste mit dem Knüppel drauf. Trifft keinen Falschen!


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> @LordCrash: Ich bin beides: Konsolero und PCler. Nach Möglichkeit zock ich auf dem PC wegen der Modbarkeit. Aber erwähne in einem PC Forum niemals, dass du eine Konsole besitzt. Da können schon mal die Heugabeln ausgepackt werden


 Das ist richtig und ich finde das auch nicht gut. Manches ist nur "Spaß aus Tradition" (viele der Masterrace Kommentare sind überhaupt nicht ernst gemeint....), aber einige sind auch völlig unnötig richtiggehend bösartig. Aber das ist kein PC Phänomen, das ist ein Internet Phänomen. Wie ein anderer hier schon sagte, bekommst du ähmliche Ergebnisse, wenn du dich als PC Spieler in einem Konsolenforum (oder in einem entsprechenden Thread outest). Da kannst du genauso bösartige Kommentare bekommen....

Und das trifft auch nicht nur auf die Gaming-Community zu. Oute dich mal als Opel-Fan in einem VW-(Tuning)-Forum und warte, was passiert. Oder schreib als Bayern-Fan in einem Schalke-Forum usw usw usw 

Die Gaming-Community ist zwar recht lautstark, aber auch nur im Netz (dort werden Ressentiments und "Troll-Traditionen eben auch gepflegt, das gehört dazu(. Im echten Leben sind die meisten Zocker einfach nur normale Leute, keine Spur von großer Feindseligkeit. Das hab ich erst wieder auf der Gamescom erlebt, da gab es überhaupt keine Feindschaft zwischen PCler und Konsolenspielern oder irgendwelche anderen sinnlosen Diskussionen. Man sollte das alles nicht so ernst nehmen. Wer ein zartes Gemüt hat, dem rate ich eh vom Lesen von Kommentaren auf diversen Seiten und Youtube ab....wenn man in eine Schlangengrube springt, kann man sich auch nicht beschweren, dass sie beißen....


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich hacke auf alle ein. Activision, Ubisoft, Valve... alle in einen großen Sack und dann feste mit dem Knüppel drauf. Trifft keinen Falschen!


 So ein Unsinn.....ohne Publisher gäbe es die meisten Spiele gar nicht. Das ist nicht etwa das, was ich mir als Zocker wünsche....


----------



## UrielOWA (23. September 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Spiele-Special: Es war einmal #37 - EA verurteilt Fan-Remakes - GameStar.de




Um hier noch etwas hinzuzufügen.
Es gibt auch den positiven Weg.
RagnarokOnline z.B. gab es mal einen Privatserver, der von der damaligen Firma Gravity eigentlich hätte geschlossen werden sollen. Kam aber anders, die verantwortlichen Admins und GMs des Servers wurden unter die Fittiche von Gravity genommen und dieser Privatserver wurde dann ein offizieller supporteter Server.
Oder es gab vor nicht allzulanger Zeit mal jemand, der hat sich dran gesetzt ein MMO im Starcraft Universum zu entwickeln. Das wurde soweit ich weiß von Blizzard unterbunden.
Inzwischen soll sich das aber geklärt haben und das Spiel darf weiterentwickelt werden.

Also Fan-Remakes/Fan-Games sind auch eine Chance.


----------



## Sanador (23. September 2013)

Ich verstehe diese Abneigung gegen EA einfach nicht! Also um nochmal alles in Revue passieren zu lassen.
Es ist doof weil:
-Day-One-DLC (was alle Pulisher derzeit machen)
-DRM (fast alle Spiele haben nun einen DRM, aber auch Origin besitzt einen Offlinemodus)
-schlechte Server bei Sim City (davon kann Blizzard ein Lied singen)
-stellt Homosexuelle Paare in Mass Effect 3 dar (richtig, genau deswegen wurde EA zum ersten mal als "schlimmste Firma Americas" gewählt)
-Einstampfen von Entwicklerstudios (Activision hat fast alle Entwicklerstudios vom damaligen Sierra geschlossen)

Oh, man siehe da, auch die anderen Publisher sind so "böse"...hach, in was für einer Welt leben wir doch!


----------



## Datamind (23. September 2013)

alu355 schrieb:


> Menschenfeindlichkeit? Faschismus? Wirklich?
> Ich bedanke mich mal ganz artig bei so Vollfluppen wie dir, die für jeden Scheiß diese Begriffe inflationär gebrauchen, um sie auch ja gescheit zu entwerten.
> Ganz abgesehen von den Millionen die unter echtem Faschismus leiden mußten, aber die sind ja total unwichtig - diese Volldeppen waren ja alles keine unterdrückten Konsolenspieler (weil es die da ja noch gar nicht gab, gelle) HARHARHAR! Bah.
> Dir gehört Konsole + PC abgenommen und nur noch eine Packung Halma in die Hand gedrückt, dann kannste ja vielleicht noch über Folter, unnötige Grausamkeit, Terror etc. jammern.



Halma? Bist du verrückt, Sternhalma ist doch in dem Fall genau der falsche Tipp. Das Spielfeld sieht aus wie ein Judenstern und ich will nicht das hier noch von Antisemitismus gesprochen wird.


----------



## Monalye (23. September 2013)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Ich finde weder der Artikel noch die meisten Kommentare treffen wirklich, was los ist.
> 
> Es wird immer nur auf EA eingehackt und das obwohl, andere Publisher vieles sehr, sehr ähnlich machen.
> Allways On? Hatte Ubi-Soft vorher. DLCs? Hat Ubisoft bei Assassins Creed ganze Missionen regelrecht ausgeschnitten. Marken Ausschlachtung? Call of Duty.
> ...


 
Hm ja, da hast du sicher Recht, was die DLC-Politik betrifft, werden die anderen Publisher in nichts nachstehen... aber alle anderen haben kein Origin "verbrochen", ich glaub' das werden die so schnell nicht mehr los. Auch für mich ist das der größte Grund, ein EA-Spiel liegen zu lassen, wenn auf der Rückseite Origin drauf steht.  Die Day1-DLC stören mich nicht wirklich, man muss die ja nicht kaufen, spielentscheidend ist sicherlich keines.



Sanador schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese Abneigung gegen EA einfach nicht! Also um nochmal alles in Revue passieren zu lassen.
> Es ist doof weil:
> -Day-One-DLC (was alle Pulisher derzeit machen)
> -DRM (fast alle Spiele haben nun einen DRM, aber auch Origin besitzt einen Offlinemodus)
> ...



wie gesagt... alle anderen Publisher haben uns kein Origin angetan


----------



## Enisra (23. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> wie gesagt... alle anderen Publisher haben uns kein Origin angetan


 
naja
doch
Uplay und diesen Unfall GfWL und so das große Problem und das was viele nicht richtig Verstehen war dieses AGB-Geschwurbel


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> doch
> Uplay und diesen Unfall GfWL und so das große Problem und das was viele nicht richtig Verstehen war dieses AGB-Geschwurbel


 Nicht zu vergessen Valve mit Steam.....

Und überhaupt: wer hat uns nur diesen bösen digitalen Markt angetan? Und was soll das mit diesem Internet und dieser "Moderne"???


----------



## Enisra (23. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen Valve mit Steam.....
> 
> Und überhaupt: wer hat uns nur diesen bösen digitalen Markt angetan? Und was soll das mit diesem Internet und dieser "Moderne"???


 
Steam hab ich deswegen weggelassen weil Steam vor Origin kam


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Steam hab ich deswegen weggelassen weil Steam vor Origin kam


 Naja, ich finde diese Origin-Diskussion einfach nur noch kindisch. Im jetzigen Zustand sind Steam, Origin und Uplay vom Prinzip her völlig identisch, nur die Benutzerfreundlichkeit ist evtl. unterschiedlich. Aber deswegen ist keiner der Anbieter "böse"......


----------



## Enisra (23. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde diese Origin-Diskussion einfach nur noch kindisch. Im jetzigen Zustand sind Steam, Origin und Uplay vom Prinzip her völlig identisch, nur die Benutzerfreundlichkeit ist evtl. unterschiedlich. Aber deswegen ist keiner der Anbieter "böse"......


 
ja eben, das die Leute IMMER noch wegen Origin rumeiern lag halt an der ... ich nenns mal Spionage AGB, aber man muss halt echt sagen, andere schreiben noch fiesere Sachen in die AGB rein und man hat das ja nur unter Vorhalt drinnen gehabt, jetzt ist das halt EA Steam

Man muss halt echt sagen, bei EA wird mit zweierlei Maß geflamed, auch wenn die scheiße mit Sim City Online machen, aber die meisten anderen sind doch genauso schlimm


----------



## Schlechtmacher (23. September 2013)

Auch lustig, dass EA sich erst nach massivem öffentlichen Druck dazu herablässt die AGBs an bestehende Gesetze anzupassen und die PC-Games das als "umsichtigen Umgang mit der Krise" bezeichnet.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Auch lustig, dass EA sich erst nach massivem öffentlichen Druck dazu herablässt die AGBs an bestehende Gesetze anzupassen und die PC-Games das als "umsichtigen Umgang mit der Krise" bezeichnet.


 Auch lustig, dass Firmen selbst dann noch kritisiert werden, wenn sie ihre AGBs anpassen und sich dem Druck der Kunden beugen...

Aber ist eben typisch deutsch, Hauptsache es gibt was zu meckern....


----------



## Datamind (24. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Auch lustig, dass Firmen selbst dann noch kritisiert werden, wenn sie ihre AGBs anpassen und sich dem Druck der Kunden beugen...
> 
> Aber ist eben typisch deutsch, Hauptsache es gibt was zu meckern....



Und sich alles gefallen lassen ist auch typisch deutsch...

Leute die das Produkt nutzen und meckern sind die schlimmen, die unterstützen den Mist nämlich nur noch weiter. Leute die aber das Produkt nicht nutzen, können meckern und kritisieren so viel sie wollen. Und das meistens auch noch mit guter Laune da das Meckerprodukt nicht gekauft wurde und man sich im günstigsten Fall nicht mehr aufregt.


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> Und sich alles gefallen lassen ist auch typisch deutsch...
> 
> Leute die das Produkt nutzen und meckern sind die schlimmen, die unterstützen den Mist nämlich nur noch weiter. Leute die aber das Produkt nicht nutzen, können meckern und kritisieren so viel sie wollen. Und das meistens auch noch mit guter Laune da das Meckerprodukt nicht gekauft wurde und man sich im günstigsten Fall nicht mehr aufregt.


 
von einem Teil der Deutschen ist auch bekannt das die irgendwelchen Alten Käs ausbuddeln, es verzerren und als "aktuell" hinstellen und dabei den Ist-Zusant ignorieren


----------



## Datamind (24. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> von einem Teil der Deutschen ist auch bekannt das die irgendwelchen Alten Käs ausbuddeln, es verzerren und als "aktuell" hinstellen und dabei den Ist-Zusant ignorieren



Na ja, kommt auf den Fall an. Der alte Käse ist ja nicht ohne Grund so alt geworden, dabei kann der Ist-Zustand auch nur eine vorübergehende Täuschung sein. Dabei finde ich den Soll-Zustand viel wichtiger, wenn der Ist-Zustand nämlich genau das Gegenteil des Soll-Zustands ist, dann sollte jemand (auch wenn er sehr tolerant ist) irgendwann mal überlegen ob er auf Dauer das Testhäschen für experimentierfreudige Entwickler spielen will. Jeder der das nicht will, den kann man doch irgendwo nur beglückwünschen wenn er keine Lust auf den Stress hat. Es geht ja um Spiele, nur wird es immer weniger Spiel


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> Na ja, kommt auf den Fall an. Der alte Käse ist ja nicht ohne Grund so alt geworden, dabei kann der Ist-Zustand auch nur eine vorübergehende Täuschung sein. Dabei finde ich den Soll-Zustand viel wichtiger, wenn der Ist-Zustand nämlich genau das Gegenteil des Soll-Zustands ist, dann sollte jemand (auch wenn er sehr tolerant ist) irgendwann mal überlegen ob er auf Dauer das Testhäschen für experimentierfreudige Entwickler spielen will. Jeder der das nicht will, den kann man doch irgendwo nur beglückwünschen wenn er keine Lust auf den Stress hat. Es geht ja um Spiele, nur wird es immer weniger Spiel


 Quatsch, es wird überhaupt nicht "immer weniger Spiel", immer dieser Unsinn....

Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass ein Spiel weniger Spaß macht, nur weil man sich zu Beginn 10 Sekunden irgendwo registrieren muss bzw. das Spiel aktivieren. Das ist natürlich eine massive Einschränkung der 10 oder 50 oder 100 Stunden Spielzeit mit dem Spiel....


----------



## Datamind (24. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Quatsch, es wird überhaupt nicht "immer weniger Spiel", immer dieser Unsinn....
> 
> Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass ein Spiel weniger Spaß macht, nur weil man sich zu Beginn 10 Sekunden irgendwo registrieren muss bzw. das Spiel aktivieren. Das ist natürlich eine massive Einschränkung der 10 oder 50 oder 100 Stunden Spielzeit mit dem Spiel....



Klar wird es immer weniger Spiel, überlege doch mal! Was ist für dich ein "Spiel"


Beispiel 1, wo das "Spiel" den eigentlichen Inhalt ausmacht: Super Nintendo: Spiel kaufen, Spiel in Slot reinstecken, Power Button drücken, spielen... 


Beispiel 2, wo der prozentuale Anteil "Spiel" etwas nachfgelassen hat: Spiel kaufen, dann runterladen falls Digital Edition, Spielehülle kann dann teilweise weggeworfen werden, vorher natürlich noch nen Account anlegen, Zusatztools runterladen um das eigentliche Spiel zu erhalten, falls always-on und release Zeitpunkt -> beten das man spielen kann,


Jetzt willst dur mir wirklich erzählen es sei Unsinn von weniger "Spiel" zu reden? Ich würde sagen du hast dich an die diversen Gängelungen schon gewöhnt, ich nehme es dir jedenfalls nicht übel *g* für dich gehört das ganze drumherum anscheind zum Spieleumfang....

PS: Die Qualität habe ich dabei mal nicht mit einbezogen. Nicht das du noch sagst die Spielequalität hääte gar nicht nachgelassen


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> Klar wird es immer weniger Spiel, überlege doch mal! Was ist für dich ein "Spiel"
> 
> 
> Beispiel 1, wo das "Spiel" den eigentlichen Inhalt ausmacht: Super Nintendo: Spiel kaufen, Spiel in Slot reinstecken, Power Button drücken, spielen...
> ...


 
Die Zusatztools lädt man sich EIN MAL runter und installiert sie und man erstellt nur EINEN Account (z.B. für Steam). Danach braucht man für jedes Spiel, das diese Platform nutzt, genau 5-10 Sekunden für die Aktivierung, das wars. Ja, daran habe ich mich gewöhnt und nein, das schränkt das Spielerlebnis nicht ein.....

Dass man heutzutage Patches zum Releasetag oder CE-DLCs runterladen muss/kann, hat mit DRM und Plattformen gar nichts zu tun. Das hängt mit der Verfügbarkeit des Internets zusammen und ist eigentlich eine gute Sache, weil dadurch das Patches und Verbessern von Spielen deutlich besser ist. Und gerade bei schnellen Internetleitungen ist das auch keine große Sache mehr. Mich stört es (bei 25mbit/s VDSL) jedenfalls nicht sonderlich....

Bei dieser ganzem Diskussion ist viel zu viel Panikmache und Paranoia im Spiel. An sich ist es eine kleine Nebensache, die aufgebauscht wird ohne Ende. Wie gesagt, die 10 Sekunden (oder selbst die 10 Miunten, falls man tatsächlich mal eine neue Plattform intallieren muss und einen neuen Account anlegen muss), stehen in KEINEM VERHÄLTNIS zur Spielzeit des Spiels. Wer ein Spiel nicht kauft, nur weil er es nicht ertragen kann, 10 Sekunden (oder auch 10 Minuten) mehr bei der Installation zu investieren bei einem Spiel, das dutzende oder hunderte Stunden Spielzeit bietet, der hat meiner Meinung nach ziemlich einen an der Klatsche, sorry. Das ist nichts weiter als Prinzipienreiterei ohne wirklichen Grund.....


----------



## Datamind (24. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Zusatztools lädt man sich EIN MAL runter und installiert sie und man erstellt nur EINEN Account (z.B. für Steam). Danach braucht man für jedes Spiel, das diese Platform nutzt, genau 5-10 Sekunden für die Aktivierung, das wars. Ja, daran habe ich mich gewöhnt und nein, das schränkt das Spielerlebnis nicht ein.....
> 
> Dass man heutzutage Patches zum Releasetag oder CE-DLCs runterladen muss/kann, hat mit DRM und Plattformen gar nichts zu tun. Das hängt mit der Verfügbarkeit des Internets zusammen und ist eigentlich eine gute Sache, weil dadurch das Patches und Verbessern von Spielen deutlich besser ist. Und gerade bei schnellen Internetleitungen ist das auch keine große Sache mehr. Mich stört es (bei 25mbit/s VDSL) jedenfalls nicht sonderlich....
> 
> Bei dieser ganzem Diskussion ist viel zu viel Panikmache und Paranoia im Spiel. An sich ist es eine kleine Nebensache, die aufgebauscht wird ohne Ende. Wie gesagt, die 10 Sekunden (oder selbst die 10 Miunten, falls man tatsächlich mal eine neue Plattform intallieren muss und einen neuen Account anlegen muss), stehen in KEINEM VERHÄLTNIS zur Spielzeit des Spiels. Wer ein Spiel nicht kauft, nur weil er es nicht ertragen kann, 10 Sekunden (oder auch 10 Minuten) mehr bei der Installation zu investieren bei einem Spiel, das dutzende oder hunderte Stunden Spielzeit bietet, der hat meiner Meinung nach ziemlich einen an der Klatsche, sorry. Das ist nichts weiter als Prinzipienreiterei ohne wirklichen Grund.....


 
OK, dann erzähle das mal so locker flockig z.B. einem SimCity5 Spieler, einem Spieler der zum Releasezeitpunkt eher den Ground Zero anstelle von Sim City erleben durfte. Da war das Internet auch wirklich einer super Sache, finde mal die passenden Argumente bei jemanden der aufgrund dieser tollen Features das Spiel nicht spielen kann/konnte . Das ist schon irgendwie Sarkasmus pur oder die totale Verhöhnung. Wie man es nimmt.

Tolerant zu sein und zum Beispiel Steam zu dulden ist ja in Ordnung und Verständlich. Aber Origin, Uplay, Rockstar launcher und wie die ganze Bande noch so heisst. Es sind und bleiben unnötigen Sachen die den Rechner zumüllen und für den Spielebetrieb nicht von nöten sind (als Publisher natürlich undenkbar ohne die Tools) Zum Beispiel Battlefield 3: Origin, Browserplugins (hast du 3 Browser, werden auch 3 plugins installiert und aktiviert, für jeden Browser), ESN Sonar usw. die Liste ist noch länger, aber ich will nicht kleinlich sein. 
Von der Sicherheit der Daten ganz zu schweigen, ich habe doch Recht @Ubisoft oder?


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> OK, dann erzähle das mal so locker flockig z.B. einem SimCity5 Spieler, einem Spieler der zum Releasezeitpunkt eher den Ground Zero anstelle von Sim City erleben durfte. Da war das Internet auch wirklich einer super Sache, finde mal die passenden Argumente bei jemanden der aufgrund dieser tollen Features das Spiel nicht spielen kann/konnte . Das ist schon irgendwie Sarkasmus pur oder die totale Verhöhnung. Wie man es nimmt.


Du vermischst da "normale" Plattformen wie Origin und Steam mit always-online Spielen (ob jetzt aus Kopierschutzgründen oder warum auch immer). Ich habe explizit von Plattformen und nicht von Onlinespielen gesprochen. Zumal SimCity und Diablo 3 die einzigen beiden aktuellen Spiele sind, auf die das zutrifft und nur eines davon ist von EA..... 



> Tolerant zu sein und zum Beispiel Steam zu dulden ist ja in Ordnung und Verständlich. Aber Origin, Uplay, Rockstar launcher und wie die ganze Bande noch so heisst. Es sind und bleiben unnötigen Sachen die den Rechner zumüllen und für den Spielebetrieb nicht von nöten sind (als Publisher natürlich undenkbar ohne die Tools) Zum Beispiel Battlefield 3: Origin, Browserplugins (hast du 3 Browser, werden auch 3 plugins installiert und aktiviert, für jeden Browser), ESN Sonar usw. die Liste ist noch länger, aber ich will nicht kleinlich sein.
> Von der Sicherheit der Daten ganz zu schweigen, ich habe doch Recht @Ubisoft oder?


Wer Steam toleriert, sollte auch alle anderen tolerieren imo. Sonst befürwortet man ein Monopol und es gibt wenig, was noch kundenunfreundlicher ist als das....

Bei manchen Umsetzungen wie bei BF 3 gebe ich dir ja recht, das ist suboptimal mit der Browseintegration. Aber im Endeffekt ist auch das kein großer Beinbruch, dauert auch keine 30 Sekunden bei der Installation....

Die Sicherheit von Daten ist noch mal eine ganz andere Sache, aber das ist ein generelles Internetproblem und nicht nur ein Spielproblem. Aber auch hier kannst du relativ sicher sein, wenn du nach wie vor Retailversionen kaufst (gibts ja von den meisten Spielen immer noch) und wenn du Fakeinformationen in deinem Profil angibst. Wenn du Kreditkarteninformationen angibst, bist du auch selbst Schuld, da gibt es weitaus sicherere Methoden wie z.B. Paypal.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Zusatztools lädt man sich EIN MAL runter und installiert sie und man erstellt nur EINEN Account (z.B. für Steam). Danach braucht man für jedes Spiel, das diese Platform nutzt, genau 5-10 Sekunden für die Aktivierung, das wars. Ja, daran habe ich mich gewöhnt und nein, das schränkt das Spielerlebnis nicht ein.....


 
Wenn man seine Rechte bestmöglich wahren will und nebenbei auf Sicherheit wert legt, legt man natürlich für jedes Spiel einen eigenen Account an. Und für jeden Account eine dezidierte e-mail-Adresse. Das ist aber alles nicht das Problem. Nervig ist es, wenn man einfach nur mal kurz zocken will, aber die Steam/Origin/GFWL-Software (die man Null braucht) sich unbedingt erst patchen muss. Dauert bei 384 kb/s, der schnellsten Verbindung im Dorf schon mal 10 Minuten und länger.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Wenn man seine Rechte bestmöglich wahren will und nebenbei auf Sicherheit wert legt, legt man natürlich für jedes Spiel einen eigenen Account an. Und für jeden Account eine dezidierte e-mail-Adresse. Das ist aber alles nicht das Problem. Nervig ist es, wenn man einfach nur mal kurz zocken will, aber die Steam/Origin/GFWL-Software (die man Null braucht) sich unbedingt erst patchen muss. Dauert bei 384 kb/s, der schnellsten Verbindung im Dorf schon mal 10 Minuten und länger.


 Mit 384 kb/s hat man heutzutage aber auch echt verschissen und das nicht nur beim Zocken, sorry. Schon mal über LTE/Mobilfunk, Kabel (Fernsehen) oder Satellit nachgedacht?

Die absolute Mehrheit in den entwickelten Ländern verfügt inzwischen über High-Speed Internet und das ist die heutige Zielgruppe. Klingt hart, ist aber so....


----------



## Datamind (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du vermischst da "normale" Plattformen wie Origin und Steam mit always-online Spielen (ob jetzt aus Kopierschutzgründen oder warum auch immer). Ich habe explizit von Plattformen und nicht von Onlinespielen gesprochen. Zumal SimCity und Diablo 3 die einzigen beiden aktuellen Spiele sind, auf die das zutrifft und nur eines davon ist von EA.....
> 
> 
> Wer Steam toleriert, sollte auch alle anderen tolerieren imo. Sonst befürwortet man ein Monopol und es gibt wenig, was noch kundenunfreundlicher ist als das....
> ...


 

Ich habe bewusst die Sache (alles ausser das eigentliche Spiel) zusammen gefasst und verallgemeinert. Ob jetzt Account, DRM, Launcher, always-on usw. eingesetzt wird ist IMHO schon fast egal. Je mehr davon umso schlechter für das Spiel, den Entwickler und auch den Spieler. Das eigentliche Spiel muss in den meisten Fällen darunter leiden, auch die unnötige Diskussion und die immer wiederkehrende alte Leier hat in den meisten Fällen nichts mehr mit Spielen zu tun.
Unsinn ist es daher nicht wenn ich sage es wird immer weniger "Spiel". Beitrage wie dieser hier machen die Problematik deutlich, wer Lust hat kann ja mal den prozentualen Anteil der Beiträge in diesem Topic auf "reine Spieleinhalte filtern" und schauen wie viel hier noch von einem Spiel diskutiert wurde.
Wir reden hier über Software, Software die keinen richtigen Sinn bietet und nur zum starten des Spiels von nöten ist. Jedenfalls aus meiner Sicht. Im worst case Szenario ist spielen dann unter Umständen nicht mehr möglich, ich will das Wort Schädling ungern benutzen... komplett sinnfrei für Spieler, aber für die Entwickler/Publisher ein mitlerweile unverzichtbarer Kontrollmechanismus der sich über die Spieler stellt.


PS: Es gibt genug Spieler die meine geäußerte Problematik nicht verstehen und denen selbst 20 verschiedene Herstellertools noch zu wenig sind. Ich bin allerdings ITler und kein normaler Anwender dem solche Sachen egal sind oder gar nicht auffallen. Logischerweise interessiere ich mich automatisch etwas mehr und tiefsinniger mit der Materie. Nicht das hier noch jemand denkt ich würde nur auf alten Kamellen rumreiten 




Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Wenn man seine Rechte bestmöglich wahren will und nebenbei auf Sicherheit wert legt, legt man natürlich für jedes Spiel einen eigenen Account an. Und für jeden Account eine dezidierte e-mail-Adresse. Das ist aber alles nicht das Problem. Nervig ist es, wenn man einfach nur mal kurz zocken will, aber die Steam/Origin/GFWL-Software (die man Null braucht) sich unbedingt erst patchen muss. Dauert bei 384 kb/s, der schnellsten Verbindung im Dorf schon mal 10 Minuten und länger.


 
Ganz genau, anscheind stellen noch andere User die Sicherheit höher als den Komfort. Wird der Acc gehackt, dann ist nur ein Spiel futsch... bei der Denkweise zeigt die Software wieder mal wozu sie fähig ist, wo sind denn die ganzen Account/Konto Features die der Hersteller uns immer suggerieren will? Nur werde ich dem Hersteller nicht den Gefallen tun hier 20 verschiedene Konto Accs zu benutzen, während die Herren sich im Kämmerchen schrott lachen.
Dann doch lieber eine "Raubkopie" zum Testen der Ingame Verhältnisse, das Spiel läuft dann auch wieder mit einem Doppelklick *fg* der Multiplayer läuft damit ja ehhh nicht, was ich andererseits auch mehr als fair finde. Ich habe schon noch Lust Entwickler zu unterstützen die ein gutes Produkt auf den Markt bringen, auch wenn die Szene meist die besseren Argumente hat. Nicht zu vergessen:

If you like this game, BUY IT!


----------



## chodo (3. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wieso glaube ich, du hast nur die Überschrift und sonst nichts, z.B. den Artikel oder andere Beiträge gelesen?


Ich habe den Werbeartikel überflogen, falls du das meinst. Dann habe ich geschrieben, was ich zu dem Thema denke. EAs Geschäftsmodell läuft darauf hinaus, möglichst große Summen herauszuschlagen und die Entwicklungskosten möglichst niedrig zu halten. Und sie lernen es eben nie. Dragon Age 2 ist eigentlich ein schönes Beispiel. Es besteht zu vielleicht 40% aus wenigen Copy-Paste-Levels. Man sieht dem Spiel an, wie schnell es rausgehauen wurde. Ebenso die DLC-Politik. EAs Trick ist, die Basisspiele zu verramschen und die DLC auch nach Jahren noch zum Vollpreis zu verkaufen. Ist das wirklich so schlau? Bei Steam scheinen einige Publisher mit großzügigen Rabatten für DLC sehr gut zu fahren. Mir scheint EA da unnötig Kunden durch Apothekerpreise zu verschrecken.
Damit sind wir dann wohl bei der Farmvilleisierung von Vollpreisspielen. Microsoft wird aktuell kritisiert für Forza 5, aber erfunden wurde das Konzept von EA. Dead Space 3 wurde um Mikropayments herum aufgebaut und wieder hat die Gier dazu geführt, dass aus einem potenziellen Adler ein Truthahn wurde.

Natürlich ist EA bei weitem nicht die schlimmste Firma der USA. Was sie nur nicht begriffen haben: Wer eigentlich komplett nutzlose Produkte wie Spiele anbietet, fährt mit einer kundenfreundlichen Strategie besser. Niemand muss sich von EA verarschen lassen. An AT&T und Microsoft kommt niemand vorbei. Diesen Firmen kann der Kunde komplett egal sein. Für EA gilt das nicht.

PS: Origin. EA begnügt sich damit, auf dem Papier einen Steam-Konkurrenten zu haben. Weiterentwickelt wird der aber leider kaum. 3 Spiele mit Achievements, kaum Community-Funktionen, ständige DRM-Probleme und z.B. bei ME2 seit Monaten aufgelistete DLC, die sich nicht aktivieren lassen? Da geben offensichtlich Buchhalter die Strategie vor. Steam-Konkurrent haben = gut. Geld investieren = schlecht.

Die Konsumenten-Schelte von PCG ist bequem und billig. Ganz so funktioniert es nämlich leider nicht. EA ist, denke ich, der beste Beweis. Alle paar Jahre wechselt die Führung und die selben neoliberalen "Geschäftsideen" werden wieder herausgekramt und erprobt. Die Einstellung von EA müsste sich ändern, die Spieler nicht als abbaubare Ressource zu begreifen, deren Ertrag es zu optimieren gilt. Vielleicht ist die Firma dazu einfach zu groß. So wurschtelt sie sich eben so durch. Ohne die ganzen Übernahmen wäre EA vielleicht schon Pleite. Sie kaufen immer mal wieder Keativität zu und verwalten die dann eben gemäß dem Manager-1x1.
Bioware ist so langsam abgewirtschaftet. Who's next?


----------



## Enisra (3. Dezember 2013)

chodo schrieb:


> Ich habe den Werbeartikel überflogen, falls du das meinst.


 
ab da kann man schon aufhören zu lesen, denn wenn in den ersten 4 Wörtern schon das maximale Bullshitlevel erreicht ist sagt das schon einiges aus
Werbeartikel *facepalm*
ja, weil man nicht wie die ganzen Bashhipster auf EA rumhackt sondern mal objektiv an die Sache ran geht ist das ein Werbeartikel, ist ja auchnicht so als wenn´s da von den anderen auch so einen gibt


----------



## Hanebuchen (17. November 2015)

ich finde die Games von EA werden immer schlechter, und das ist auch der Grund allgemein, dass eine Serie nicht mehr "Erfolg" hat, Weil nur Copy and Paste gemacht wird.
Selbst bei GTA 5 wäre mit einfachen MItteln mehr drin gewesen. Die Story zu kurz.
Die Map bei FC4 viel zu klein.
Man hat eben das Gefühl und den EIndruk, es geht NUR noch ums Geldmachen. Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass die Entwickler sonst nichts verdienen würden, wenn die Games mit ein wenig mehr Zeitaufwand einfach langfristig spielbar werden. Daran sieht man das Problem: Ein Unternehmen will auf Dauer existieren, AKtienkurse antreiben, und wachsen. EIn gutes Spiel mit Gewinn zu verkaufen ist eben nicht mehr modisch heutzutage. Man will doch geradezu den Abzocker machen. Da EA und andere alles aufkaufen, was schön gedeiht, wird auch jeder auf dem Markt dieser "Gehirnwäsche" unterzogen. Es ist einfach sehr schade um die SPiele. Seit 2005-2007 kann man entdecken, dass die Spiele immer schlechter werden, was den WIEDERSPIELWERT angeht. Grafik ist nicht alles, Gameplay ist manchmal wichtiger


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. November 2015)

Hanebuchen schrieb:


> ich finde die Games von EA werden immer schlechter, und das ist auch der Grund allgemein, dass eine Serie nicht mehr "Erfolg" hat, Weil nur Copy and Paste gemacht wird.
> Selbst bei GTA 5 wäre mit einfachen MItteln mehr drin gewesen. Die Story zu kurz.
> Die Map bei FC4 viel zu klein.
> Man hat eben das Gefühl und den EIndruk, es geht NUR noch ums Geldmachen. Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass die Entwickler sonst nichts verdienen würden, wenn die Games mit ein wenig mehr Zeitaufwand einfach langfristig spielbar werden. Daran sieht man das Problem: Ein Unternehmen will auf Dauer existieren, AKtienkurse antreiben, und wachsen. EIn gutes Spiel mit Gewinn zu verkaufen ist eben nicht mehr modisch heutzutage. Man will doch geradezu den Abzocker machen. Da EA und andere alles aufkaufen, was schön gedeiht, wird auch jeder auf dem Markt dieser "Gehirnwäsche" unterzogen. Es ist einfach sehr schade um die SPiele. Seit 2005-2007 kann man entdecken, dass die Spiele immer schlechter werden, was den WIEDERSPIELWERT angeht. Grafik ist nicht alles, Gameplay ist manchmal wichtiger



GTA 5 und Far Cry 4 sind doch gar nicht von EA :-o


----------



## Enisra (17. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> GTA 5 und Far Cry 4 sind doch gar nicht von EA :-o



Ja
So viel Text und so viel Unsinn
aber der hat schon sonst in seinen 2 Beiträgen nur irgendwelchen komischen Anti-EA krams gepostet, auch schon schwach und mir wärs zu blöde


----------

